# My Orchestral Template: Cubase, Lemur, VePro and Spitfire Audio



## marcodistefano

Hello everyone,

I spent the last couple of weeks creating my first orchestral template having in mind the following drivers:

I want all the instruments ready for recording
I have only 32 Gb of Ram
I want to be able to scale complexity and focus on specific tracks
I want to access easily VST controls and articulations
I want to give credit for the Lemur part to the work done by @Mihkel Zilmer which I extended to include all my libraries and to fit with my lemur layout, where expression maps are shown one after the other in the page.

Let me know what you think


----------



## marcodistefano

For credits:
Let me add that this technique of recall was first developed and published by MIDI Kinetics.
https://www.midikinetics.com/products/composer-tools-pro/


----------



## MinorMajor7

Hi Marco,

Awesome job on your Lemur template! I have a quick question. Did you import scripting from Composer Tools into your custom lemur template to make it work the way it does? I would really like to have my template automatically open the page for the selected instrument like you do. However, I don't want to sacrifice my custom lemur template I've put so many hours into. It would be great to have both, but I'm not sure how to do that. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## marcodistefano

MinorMajor7 said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Awesome job on your Lemur template! I have a quick question. Did you import scripting from Composer Tools into your custom lemur template to make it work the way it does? I would really like to have my template automatically open the page for the selected instrument like you do. However, I don't want to sacrifice my custom lemur template I've put so many hours into. It would be great to have both, but I'm not sure how to do that. Can you point me in the right direction?



Hi, 

I started from the work of @Mihkel Zilmer which has shared his template.
I think you will need to integrate the changes into your template, do you have programming experience?
In one week I will share my template and expression maps, in the meantime I suggest you check the work of @Mihkel Zilmer who has built upon the method originally created by midikinetics you can watch some of their videos on youtube showing how to do.
There are mainly two functions which do all the game
-The one sending cc127 on receiving cc126
-the One changing the layout of lemur on receiving the poly pressure

If you don't need articulations but only want the faders, like I show in my video, that is easier since I am just selecting the tab dynamically based on the polypressure value received

Again in one week will share all the work hope will help you

Marco


----------



## MinorMajor7

marcodistefano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started from the work of @Mihkel Zilmer which has shared his template.
> I think you will need to integrate the changes into your template, do you have programming experience?
> In one week I will share my template and expression maps, in the meantime I suggest you check the work of @Mihkel Zilmer who has built upon the method originally created by midikinetics you can watch some of their videos on youtube showing how to do.
> There are mainly two functions which do all the game
> -The one sending cc127 on receiving cc126
> -the One changing the layout of lemur on receiving the poly pressure
> 
> If you don't need articulations but only want the faders, like I show in my video, that is easier since I am just selecting the tab dynamically based on the polypressure value received
> 
> Again in one week will share all the work hope will help you
> 
> Marco


Thank you so much Marco! This is incredibly helpful!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Thanks for the mention @marcodistefano!



marcodistefano said:


> I suggest you check the work of @Mihkel Zilmer who has built upon the method originally created by midikinetics you can watch some of their videos on youtube showing how to do.



To set the record straight - I didn't get the idea from MIDI Kinetics, and I did not build on their work.
These posts by Fritz van Flotow and Richard Ames pointed me in the right direction:
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=113693
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=90165

*EDIT:* _It's been pointed out to me that at least the second post I quoted above was indeed using the method used in Composer Tools 1.
_
The rest of my Lemur project including all of the scripting is my own and a result of close to 3 years of continuous struggles to learn and understand Lemur.

That said - I suggest you use the method MIDI Kinetics shows in their videos and not the one I describe in my videos - theirs is better than mine, because it avoids the use of 2 separate transformers


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

MinorMajor7 said:


> I would really like to have my template automatically open the page for the selected instrument like you do. However, I don't want to sacrifice my custom lemur template I've put so many hours into. It would be great to have both, but I'm not sure how to do that. Can you point me in the right direction?



While Marco gets his video ready you can check out my Template video #9 (link to my YouTube channel in my signature), where I explain how you can get your Lemur to respond to Cubase track changes. Feel free to download my Lemur project from the link on YouTube video description and adapt and adjust it to your needs! It's not terribly complicated and hopefully the video will point you in the right direction - all you really need are the two scripts waiting for MIDI IN signals and a setup in Cubase to send out corresponding MIDI messages.


----------



## marcodistefano

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> While Marco gets his video ready you can check out my Template video #9 (link to my YouTube channel in my signature), where I explain how you can get your Lemur to respond to Cubase track changes. Feel free to download my Lemur project from the link on YouTube video description and adapt and adjust it to your needs! It's not terribly complicated and hopefully the video will point you in the right direction - all you really need are the two scripts waiting for MIDI IN signals and a setup in Cubase to send out corresponding MIDI messages.



Thanks Mihkel for the clarification

Your video was enlightining for my template

One of the major changes i did is the vst faders part, and reworked the articulations to be always shown without empty buttons. This way the program change are sequential and in the expression maps is also easier to manage and check

Also I corrected four or five expression maps which were not correctly mapped to uacc and have created expression maps for spitfire LCO, Bernard Hermann toolkit and orchestral swarm.

Would be nice to create an open source project for lemur to work with the community


----------



## MinorMajor7

Thank you both for being so generous! Mihkel I watched your Youtube video this morning and I'm working on getting my head around everything you're doing. 

Marco, I totally agree, there should be an open source project for Lemur. It would be nice to have one place where we all contribute our ideas.


----------



## marcodistefano

MinorMajor7 said:


> Thank you both for being so generous! Mihkel I watched your Youtube video this morning and I'm working on getting my head around everything you're doing.
> 
> Marco, I totally agree, there should be an open source project for Lemur. It would be nice to have one place where we all contribute our ideas.


Let me Explore the possibility to have the project on GitHub would be amazing


----------



## stigc56

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Thanks for the mention @marcodistefano!
> 
> 
> 
> To set the record straight - I didn't get the idea from MIDI Kinetics, and I did not build on their work.
> These posts by Fritz van Flotow and Richard Ames pointed me in the right direction:
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=113693
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=90165
> 
> *EDIT:* _It's been pointed out to me that at least the second post I quoted above was indeed using the method used in Composer Tools 1.
> _
> The rest of my Lemur project including all of the scripting is my own and a result of close to 3 years of continuous struggles to learn and understand Lemur.
> 
> That said - I suggest you use the method MIDI Kinetics shows in their videos and not the one I describe in my videos - theirs is better than mine, because it avoids the use of 2 separate transformers


Yes but your method doesn't involve hitting any recall button on your Ipad. I prefers yours!


----------



## MIDI Kinetics

Stig
CTPro has had Auto-Recall since August 2017. It works with both MIDI tracks and instrument tracks.
https://www.midikinetics.com/composer-tools-pro-v1-1-9-adds-automatic-recall-track-selection-cubase/


----------



## Karsten Laser

Great tread and THANK YOU very much for explaining and sharing "kind of secrets"! 
It took me and my assistant 6 months to figure out how to program the auto track selection feature in Lemur...
@marcodistefano: I can imagine how much time it took to plan and setup everything in that template. 
(Haven't gone that far)
If your time permits and you're willing to share I'm highly interested in how you fill all your buttons with the articulaltions with that array. My assistant was so kind to create a page for every library with individual buttons which took a lot of time and since the he never spoke to me again 
@Mihkel Zilmer : Downloaded your Lemur template. Thank you very much for sharing it!


----------



## marcodistefano

Karsten Laser said:


> Great tread and THANK YOU very much for explaining and sharing "kind of secrets"!
> It took me and my assistant 6 months to figure out how to program the auto track selection feature in Lemur...
> @marcodistefano: I can imagine how much time it took to plan and setup everything in that template.
> (Haven't gone that far)
> If your time permits and you're willing to share I'm highly interested in how you fill all your buttons with the articulaltions with that array. My assistant was so kind to create a page for every library with individual buttons which took a lot of time and since the he never spoke to me again
> @Mihkel Zilmer : Downloaded your Lemur template. Thank you very much for sharing it!


@Karsten Laser I took the code of Mihkel and adapted to my libraries, 60% of the work was already done the rest was adaptation and a few fixes.

The automatic change of the articulations is all done in one function, depending on the polypressure value that cubase returns (which identified the instrument track) a variable keeping an array of strings is used to fill in the value of the labels of the pads.
Only thing you have to do is that you have an array of strings which matches with your articulations and is correctly used depending on polypressure sent

Then you can link this in expression maps assuming that articulations click on lemur will trigger a program change in sequential order 

Will be easier when I will share the template and expression maps


----------



## stigc56

One thing that I keep forgetting is this little button:





When the system doesn't work it's almost because I have forgotten to turn on the Module.
I have furthermore developed a system in Excel to facilitate the cumbersome process of creating the set-up in Lemur.


----------



## marcodistefano

stigc56 said:


> One thing that I keep forgetting is this little button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the system doesn't work it's almost because I have forgotten to turn on the Module.
> I have furthermore developed a system in Excel to facilitate the cumbersome process of creating the set-up in Lemur.


True! I got the same


----------



## marcodistefano

Hi all,
just decided to give away all the spitfire audio expression maps

look this post

https://vi-control.net/community/th...itfire-audio-libraries-expression-maps.69383/


----------



## nikor1911

marcodistefano said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I spent the last couple of weeks creating my first orchestral template having in mind the following drivers:
> 
> I want all the instruments ready for recording
> I have only 32 Gb of Ram
> I want to be able to scale complexity and focus on specific tracks
> I want to access easily VST controls and articulations
> I want to give credit for the Lemur part to the work done by @Mihkel Zilmer which I extended to include all my libraries and to fit with my lemur layout, where expression maps are shown one after the other in the page.
> 
> Let me know what you think




Fabulous tutorial Marco. Thank you! May I ask how you got lemur to change the 'library faders' tabs in your VST Control page when you select your MIDI tracks? I can't get my head around it!


----------

